# 100% alfafa hay horse feed



## xexon101 (Jan 21, 2016)

ALFALFA DOUBLE COMPRESSED BIG BALES OF ABOUT 730 KILOS EACH
praiseuyanga at gmail dot com
QUALITY : 
FAIR GRADE 
CRUDE PROTEIN (ODM) 16-18 % 
ADF Acid Detergent FIbre 32-35 % (plus/minus 10 percent)
NDF Neutral Detergent Fibre 40-44 % (plus/minus 10 percent)
MOISTURE : 12 % MAX
AFLATOXIN : 20 ppb MAX 
PURITY : > 90%
CHOP SIZE: > 10 cm 
GMO : Free
RADIATION : Free
DRIED : Suncured 
Late Maturity
Mid to late bloom 
Moderate or below leaf content 
Generally coarse stemmed . 
Alfalfa hay may show light damage . 
Bales are free from any poisonous or animal non-healthy products or materials
If fumigation is required , costs are not included in our prices and will be quoted once protocol is received . 

DOCUMENTS PROVIDED :


----------

